# SF QUESTION



## Gregg A (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a question about joining SF, I received an honorable discharge from the Air Force with a 2 charlie re-entry code and was wondering if an operator on this forum or someone that has gone through the same situation could message me and discuss my options as far as re enlisting in the military? Thank you very much!!   Gregg


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 22, 2011)

Your best bet would be to talk to a recruiter!


----------



## Gregg A (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you for the reply!!I talked to a recruiter in my area and told him my code and what discharge and he wouldn't answer and just told me to come in which I didn't know if that was just a way to get me in the office? But thank you, i will go into their office with my 214.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 22, 2011)

> RE-2C- Involuntary separation with Honorable discharge


 
It will probably depend on the circumstances for your separation and what waiver it would require, along with your ability to attain secret clearance and being able to meet the prerequisites for SF.



> "Must Not" Requirements
> 
> -Barred to Reenlistment
> 
> ...



But yeah talk to the recruiter…and best of luck!


----------



## Gregg A (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you very much!! the reason for my discharge according to my 214 was unsatisfactory performance. I went out of my mileage range during TACP training and they requested my elimination from the course. It says unsat. performance but it wasn't physically just disciplinary which is a big deal I know but everybody makes mistakes and Im wondering if the Army will understand my wrongdoings and still accpet me! Thank you for the replies guys!!


----------



## goon175 (Aug 22, 2011)

You may be able to get in. RE-Codes of 3 and 4 are no-go's, but a 2 is a maybe. Your local recruiter will have to look into it for you. Lucky that you want an SF contract, as that is the only contract prior service can get right now.


----------



## Gregg A (Aug 22, 2011)

Even though I didnt complete my tech school and fufill my contract but did over 180 days Iam still considered prior service? Therefore if upon entry into the Army I would be eligible for an SF contract?


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 22, 2011)

So you failed to follow simple instructions? Fair enough, you may get the contract, but prolly won't get through training. Just the gods honest truth brosephus.


----------



## Gregg A (Aug 22, 2011)

yes sir, and it was a mistake that I never make! Its not the type of person I'am to not follow the rules set forth especially in a military sense! I have grown since then and have learned from my mistakes and would like to redeem myself from a mistake I made a while ago!I believe I could pass the course if given the opportunity as for I have come to realize that was the biggest mistake I made in disobeying direct orders and would never make that mistake again!! Thank you for the reply I appreciate it


----------



## shortbrownguy (Aug 22, 2011)

I'll be blunt...
You self selected yourself out of the TACP pipeline. Your violation was one you selfishly made because you figured you wouldn't get caught. The fact that you use the phrase "everybody makes mistakes" shows me your level of maturity. I'm not impressed, nor do I think you deserve a second chance at a career in SOF anytime soon.
YMMV

SBG sends.


----------



## Gregg A (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes sir, you are absolutely correct in knowing what the consequences were at the time i bluntly decided to be selfish and go out of range and there by pretty much self eliminate myself out of the course! During this time I was very immature about the situation and did make the selfish choice there by received an elimination but since the year and some odd months since the situation and since the 11 months I have been a civilian I have grown and matured from the situation and turned around 180 from my mental approach that I was once used to have!! I really appreciate the feedbacks and thank you very much for being blunt. I do deserve it by far. Thank you again


----------



## AWP (Aug 22, 2011)

Greg, some friendly advice: Drop the term "operator" from your vocabulary.


----------



## L0gan4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> Greg, some friendly advice: Drop the term "operator" from your vocabulary.



Who really cares if he uses the term operator ? Seriously. I swear, sometimes this place is more legalistic than the military itself.


----------



## AWP (Aug 22, 2011)

L0gan4 said:


> Who really cares if he uses the term operator ? Seriously. I swear, sometimes this place is more legalistic than the military itself.



You're right, I'm just talking out of my ass.


----------



## L0gan4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> You're right, I'm just talking out of my ass.



You rate a "like" for that response!


----------



## Gregg A (Aug 22, 2011)

ok will do freefalling


----------



## shortbrownguy (Aug 23, 2011)

L0gan4 said:


> You rate a "like" for that response!


And it goes down hill from here...


----------



## AWP (Aug 23, 2011)

shortbrownguy said:


> And it goes down hill from here...



I'm glad I have a new fan.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 23, 2011)

L0gan4 said:


> Who really cares if he uses the term operator ? Seriously. I swear, sometimes this place is more legalistic than the military itself.



If you don't like the way we run the site, you can run for moderator when elections are held in October, or you can quit coming here.  Either way, when a moderator makes a correction of a site member, *especially if that member is not you*, then it would be best for you to not involve yourself.  If you have a problem with a moderator, take it up with him or her via private message.

 Now, as to your question about the term "operator," why don't you post the doctrinal definition of the term out of the appropriate joint publication and we can discuss it.  Or you can take a step back and let this issue drop, never to be repeated.


----------



## dknob (Aug 23, 2011)

i think 99% of people both in the military and civilians (and a big chunk of SOF), don't know when operator should be correctly used.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 23, 2011)

dknob said:


> i think 99% of people both in the military and civilians (and a big chunk of SOF), don't know when operator should be correctly used.



Why when ringing the phone company of course.


----------



## Gregg A (Aug 23, 2011)

Well I appreciate everyone's feedback very much! Thank you all again!


----------



## core1065 (Aug 23, 2011)

Doesn't Operator only refer to Delta Force soldiers?


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 23, 2011)

core1065 said:


> Doesn't Operator only refer to Delta Force soldiers?



core1-65, welcome to the site.  Please read and comply with the rules found here:  https://shadowspear.com/vb/pages/info/ and refrain from speculating on topics that exceed your knowledge base.  Thanks.


----------



## pardus (Aug 23, 2011)

This thread is full of fail.


----------



## Gregg A (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you Pardus I believe my topic has met my needs! Thank you all again


----------



## pardus (Aug 23, 2011)

Gregg A said:


> Thank you Pardus I believe my topic has met my needs! Thank you all again



Glad to hear it!


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 23, 2011)

Gregg A said:


> Thank you Pardus I believe my topic has met my needs! Thank you all again



Since Gregg got what he needed I"m going to go ahead and close this thread.


----------

